

What is your best/worst decision of your life? - toutouastro


======
xijuan
Firstly, I think you made a spelling error. It should be "worst" not "worse".
Worst decision=dating all my ex-boyfriend. Best decisions=Taking this
statistics class where I have met some of my best friends in the class. Maybe
also applying for graduate school.

~~~
toutouastro
sorry for the mistake

------
oaxacamatt
Best = Grad school Worst = my last job and the s--t heads I worked.

